# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Vienë 1683, 11 shtatori i parë

## Xhuxhumaku

*Vienë 1683, 11 shtatori i parë*

_07/09/2009_ 

*Sfida e Islamit ndaj Perëndimit dhe fundi i rrethimit otoman*

E çuditshme koincidenca ndërmjet atyre dy 11 shtatorëve. Dhe analogjitë nuk ndalen në datën e fundit të verës. Që nga gushti i vitit 1682, Sulltani Mehmeti IV kishte planifikuar denoncimin e traktatit njëzetvjeçar të paqes me Leopoldin, i cili do të skadonte në 84 dhe kish nisur një ofensivë, e cila nga Ballkani do të kalonte më pas përmes Hungarisë dhe do të përfundonte me pushtimin e Vjenës, kryeqyteti i perandorisë. Përfundonte? Askush nuk mund ta thotë

Ishte në fakt mbreti katolik Luigji XIV që inkurajoi me çdo mjet të mundshëm sulltanin duke e nxitur atë që të sulmonte perandorinë austriake. Ambasadori i tij në Stamboll, Guilleragues, u përpoq deri sa bëri të qartë se, ndonëse mbreti i tij do ti ishte përmbajtur premtimit për të shkuar në ndihmë të polakëve nëse këta do të sulmoheshin prej turqve, nuk ishte e thënë që ai do të bënte të njëjtën gjë në mbështetje të Leopoldit

Duhet të jetë patjetër një koincidencë historike (por për studiuesin katolik Michael Novak nuk është aspak) që i pari 11 shtator që ka hyrë në librat e historisë, sidomos ata të përballjes mes botës kristiane dhe asaj myslimane, nuk ka qenë ai i vitit 2001, por pikërisht ai i vitit 1683, dita kur nisi kundërofensiva me të cilën brenda 36 orësh, trupat e Perandorit Leopoldi I, me ndihmën e domosdoshme të mbretit të Polonisë jan Sobieski, sprapsën dhe bënë të marrin arratinë dhjetëra mijëra turqit që nën urdhrat e Vezirit të madh kara Mustafa, prej dy muajsh mbanin të rrethuar qytetin e Vjenës.

E çuditshme koincidenca ndërmjet atyre dy 11 shtatorëve. Dhe analogjitë nuk ndalen në datën e fundit të verës. Që nga gushti i vitit 1682, Sulltani Mehmeti IV kishte planifikuar denoncimin e traktatit njëzetvjeçar të paqes me Leopoldin, i cili do të skadonte në 84 dhe kish nisur një ofensivë, e cila nga Ballkani do të kalonte më pas përmes Hungarisë dhe do të përfundonte me pushtimin e Vjenës, kryeqyteti i perandorisë. Përfundonte? Askush nuk mund të thotë nëse pushtimi i Vjenës, i cili në vetvete ishte një ngjarje e jashtëzakonshme për epokën, do të kish qenë etapa e fundit e penetrimit të turqve në Evropë; përkundrazi, duket se shumë pak gjasa mund të ketë pasur që, pas pushtimit të kryeqytetit austriak, agresioni nuk do të kish vazhduar edhe në pjesën tjetër të kontinentit.

Ambiciet e sulltanit dukeshin të ngjashme me ato të një prej paraardhësve të tij, Sulejmanit, i cili kishte nisur fillimisht në vitin 1529 e më pas në vitin 1541 një inkursion në Evropë dhe që i solli pushtimin e një pjese të madhe të Hungarisë.

Ndërsa në 11 dhe 12 shtator të vitit 1683 turqit u thyen keqas; e pas kësaj, atyre iu desh që të përballeshin me një kundërofensivë të gjatë 15-vjeçare, e cila për shkak të tipareve të saj të aleancës së shenjtë nga ana e papatit u quajt kryqëzata e fundit; dhe në vitin 1699 ata u shtrënguan që të firmosin marrëveshjen e paqes së Karlovicit e cila, në unanimitet konsiderohet prej historianëve si shenja e parë e fillimit të rënies së pakthyeshme të perandorisë osmane.

Pra, ajo ditë ndryshoi historinë dhe së shpejti pritet që të botohet pikërisht për këtë temë një libër i historianit anglez, John Stoye, Rrethimi i Vjenës. Historiani, në studimin e tij të gjatë dhe shumë të thelluar, përveçse shpjegon se si shkuan gjërat, ndalet edhe në kontradiktat që ekzistonin në Evropën kristiane, që i lejuan turqve të guxonin deri në atë pikë.

Ishte në fakt mbreti katolik Luigji XIV që inkurajoi me çdo mjet të mundshëm sulltanin duke e nxitur atë që të sulmonte perandorinë austriake. Ambasadori i tij në Stamboll, Guilleragues, u përpoq deri sa bëri të qartë se, ndonëse mbreti i tij do ti ishte përmbajtur premtimit për të shkuar në ndihmë të polakëve nëse këta do të sulmoheshin prej turqve, nuk ishte e thënë që ai do të bënte të njëjtën gjë në mbështetje të Leopoldit. Madje, sa më shumë kalonin javët, aq më shumë Guilleragues e bënte të qartë se, në rast se turqit do të sulmonin Austrinë, francezët nuk do të lëviznin asnjë gisht dhe madje do të shkonin deri aty sa të lëshonin një goditje pas shpine Leopoldit; duke shfrytëzuar kështu rastin për tu hakmarrë për 1673-shin, kur perandori kish bërë aleancë me heretikët holandezë për një luftë kundër Luigjit XIV.

Një argument në vetvete tërheqës ai i Guilleragues, që nga momenti që turqit e mbanin mend mirë se sa efikase kish qenë forca goditëse që ishte dërguar nga francezët në ndihmë të Austrisë në vitin 1664, ashtu si ajo e dërguar Kretës në vitin 1669. Dhe këta nuk do të kishin rrezikuar asnjëherë duke u vënë përballë një koalicioni qoftë edhe rastësor mes austriakëve dhe francezëve.

Por në romë dikush e kishte kuptuar se sa real ishte kërcënimi turk. Në vitin 1676 kishte hipur në fronin e Papës Inocenti XI, i cili shpalli menjëherë ambicien e tij për të paqësuar perëndimin dhe për të nisur një sulm kundër sulltanit. Megjithatë, në fillim Papa Inocenti mbështeti kundërshtitë e mbretit francez në dëm të perandorit austriak, i cili Papës i dukej si shumë hezitues përpara projektit antiturk. Papa filloi që të ndryshojë mendim bashkë me predikimin e Markos së Avianos, një frat që pati shumë popullaritet në periudhën mes viteve 1679 dhe 1680 pas një epidemie ethesh bubonike.

Gjatë kësaj epidemie, iu atribuan këtij frati si në oborre edhe mes njerëzve, episode mrekullish shërimi, prej të cilave ai përftoi një lloj aureole prej shenjti: Karlo i Lorenës për shembull thoshte se ishte shëruar falë lutjeve të tij dhe që nga ai moment u bë biri i tij shpirtëror.

Marko i Avianos u kërkonte popujve që të angazhoheshin në një luftë kundër turqve dhe në vitin 1681 provoi që të dërgonte mesazhin e tij në Francë, por Luigji XIV e dëboi në mënyrë brutale nga vendi i tij. Papa Inocenti ishte kundër. Dhe aq më pak i pëlqeu Papës fakti që, për të dhënë një dëshmi angazhimi kundër turqve, vetë Luigji XIV i cili në fshehtësi nxiste Sulltanin që të vihej në lëvizje kundër Vjenës, kishte dërguar marinën e tij nën urdhrat e admiralit Du Quesne në një agresion të pakuptimtë kundër qytetit të Algjerit, duke e bombarduar pa mëshirë në vitin 1682 dhe 1683, pikërisht në një kohë kur sapo po niste rrethimi i kryeqytetit austriak (duke provokuar ekzekutimin e konsullit francez në Algjer).

Libri i Stoye përshkruan në mënyrë të përsosur lojën franceze, që synonte të përfitonte nga presioni turk kundër Vjenës për të goditur Spanjën, në ndihmë të së cilës Austria nuk mund të shkontr sepse ishte në luftë kundër turqve (dhe Spanja i kërkonte Austrisë që të angazhohej për ta mbrojtur në vend që të ngecte me myslimanët), ndërkohë që principatat e Gjermanisë lindore do të duhej të merreshin me krizën baltike e acaruar edhe ajo për shkak të Francës, e cila i kish bërë të nënvlerësonin rëndësinë e nismave të sulltanit.

Stoye ka meritën e madhe që hedh dritë mbi përgjegjësitë evropiane në kampin kristian, të shkaktuara pikërisht nga ndarjet dhe rivalitetet, në thuajse kapitullimin e Vjenës nga e cila Leopoldi u largua në fillim të korrikut, ndërkohë që rrethimi i turqve po shtrëngohej dhe kryeqyteti austriak me siguri me kalimin e kohës do të ishte dorëzuar po të mos kish qenë për surprizën Sobieski. Përse surprizë?

Jan Sobieski, i cili kishte lindur në vitin 1624 në një fshat pranë Leopolit dhe ishte arsimuar në Paris ashtu si shumë pinjollë të tjerë të aristokracisë polake, në vitin 1674 ishte shpallur mbret i Polonisë (duke marrë emrin Xhovani III) me ndihmën e madhe pikërisht të Luigjit XIV. Gjithçka linte të supozohej se gjatë atyre viteve (Franca katolike dhe Polonia katolike kishin ndihmuar madje protestantët hungarezë kundër perandorit katolik austriak) Sobieski kishte mbetur deri në fund aleat me Mbretin Diell. Aq shumë sa, siç u tha edhe në fillim, Franca, ndërkohë që inkurajonte sulltanin që të hidhej në sulm kundër Austrisë, kishte premtuar që të ndërhynte në favor të polakëve në rast të një agresioni turk kundër vendit të tyre.

Ndërsa Xhovani III jo vetëm që u hodh në ndihmë të Leopoldit, por u bë madje edhe protagonist i betejës për çlirimin e Vjenës nga rrethimi, pushtoi vendfushimet që kishin qenë të turqve deri disa orë më parë dhe hyri në kryeqytet ku i prit si çlirimtar. Gjë e cila bëri shumë xheloz Leopoldin, të cilit nuk i falej që ishte larguar nga Vjena në momentin kur turqit ishin shfaqur në portat e qytetit dhe që e kishte braktisur në fatin e saj në ato muaj të gjatë urie, epidemie, bombardimesh dhe zjarrvëniesh.

E vërteta, shkruan Stoye, është se Leopoldi kishte një personalitet kompleks: perandori arrinte deri në marrjen e vendimeve me një hezitim të frikshëm; protestantët dhe ambasadorët venecianë në Vijnë ua vinin fajin jezuitëve për edukimin shumë të ngurtë (që kishte shtypur energjinë e lindur e brendshme).

Leopoldi nuk ishte më pak katolik se Sobieski por ai kishte një prirje më të madhe për të peshuar së tepërmi pro-të dhe kundra-t e vendimeve të tij, dhe gjithashtu kishte një ndjenjë të madhe armiqësie kundër atyre që, ashtu si Xhovani III, vepronin për shkak të impulseve (dhe qoftë edhe për këtë arsye ishte më i dashur prej njerëzve).

Ky lloj ngërçi në marrëdhëniet mes Leopoldit dhe Sobieskit bëri të pamundur që të dy të shfrytëzonin momentin dhe të nisnin menjëherë një ndjekje kundër turqve me shanset shumë të mëdha që ti shpartallonin brenda një kohe të shkurtër. Gjë që e bënë pas pak kohësh me ndërmjetësimin e papës, por në atë pikë u deshën pesëmbëdhjetë vite përpara se misioni të realizohej.

Dhe koha ishte kaq e gjatë edhe për arsye se Franca ishte e vendosur që gjithmonë ti krijonte vështirësi Austrisë. Luigji XIV ka shkruar Alberto Leoni në librin e tij Kryqi dhe Gjysmëhëna, një histori e luftërave mes kombeve kristiane dhe Islamit, i cili vazhdonte të quante veten Mbreti i krishterë mbi të krishterë demonstronte një mungesë skrupujsh aq të madhe saqë e bënte të dukej keq edhe në sytë e bashkëkohësve të tij. Aq sa, në një letër të 15 shtatorit 1690 të shkruar nga Konti Filipo Gulielmi dërguar Markos së Avianos, Mbreti Diell quhet një turk kristian më i keq se barbari.

Sa për turqit, ofensiva e tyre, edhe psikologjike, ishte e rafinuar. Pranoni Islamin, shkruante veziri i madh Kara Mustafa në një dokument që iu prezantua austriakëve në ditët e para të korrikut si ofertë për një zgjidhje politike dhe do të jetoni në paqe me sulltanin. Ose dorëzoni kështjellën dhe do të jetoni në paqe nën sulltanin si kristianë, dhe kushdo që e do këtë mund të niset në paqe duke marrë me vete mallrat! Nëse rezistoni, vdekja ose skllavëria do të jenë fati i të gjithëve ju!

Kara Mustafai kishte pasur shumë kundërshtarë dhe konkurrentë në perandorinë osmane, por Mehmeti IV e kishte mbrojtur gjithmonë deri sa i kish dhënë dorë të lirë dhe dyqind mijë ushtarë për sulmin e madh kundër Vjenës. Sa për atë që bëri gjatë dy muajve të rrethimit nuk mund të thuhet se gaboi ose vonoi: sipërmarrja ishte shumë e ndërlikuar dhe fortifikimet e qytetit mbanin.

Pas humbjes arriti që të shmangte shpërbërjen e ushtrisë së tij edhe pse prapa shpine iu desh të durojë dezertime dhe tradhti të shumta. Të gjitha gjëra më se të parashikueshme. Në fakt duhej që të konsultohej me sulltanin për atë që duhej të bënte në muajt e mëvonshëm. Por këtë të fundit, për shkak edhe të disa problemeve kohore, nuk e takoi. Më 19 tetor, trupat e perandorisë kaluan Danubin dhe pushtuan Esztergomin: kapiteni osman u dorëzua dhe Kara Mustafa reagoi duke urdhëruar ekzekutimin e zyrtarëve (duke përfshirë jeniçerët) që kishin braktisur atë bastion shumë të rëndësishëm. Por tashmë të gjithë kishin marrë arratinë.

Ja se si komentonte ambasadori francez nga Stambolli: Sapo kam mësuar se ushtria e perandorisë ka pushtuar Esztergomin dhe që dezertimet, terrori, çrregullimet dhe kundërshtitë ndaj vezirit të madh dhe sulltanit vetë rriten ditë pas dite. Fjalët që zëra të ndryshëm drejtoheshin edhe kundër vetë sulltanit duhet të kenë mbërritur në veshët e Mehmetit IV. Ky kërkoi në mënyrë të menjëhershme kokën e Kara Mustafait.

Ky lajm mbërriti tek Veziri i madh në momentin që ky ndodhej në Beograd, në 25 dhjetor të po atij viti. Përgjigja e tij ishte: Si të dojë Perëndia. Dorëzoi simbolet e autoritetit të tij të lartë, vulën, shenjën s shenjtë të Profetit, si dhe çelësin e Kabasë në Mekë. U mbyt nga një emisar i Mehmetit po atë ditë. Për botën e krishterë, ishin Krishtlindjet e vitit 1683.

*Veziri i Madh*

Mustafa Pashë Merzifonliu (Qypriliu) ishte një fëmijë me prejardhje turke, por i adoptuar që në moshë të re dhe i rritur nga familja e fuqishme e qyprilinjve. Shërbeu fillimisht si një korrier në Damask për kunatin e tij, Vezirin e Madh, Ahmet Qypriliun (djalin e Mehmet Qypriliut), në vitin 1663 u caktua Komandant i Flotës së Madhe Otomane për Detin Egje, etj. Pas disa vitesh, ndërsa ai kishte dhënë prova për aftësitë dhe talentin e tij, Mustafai mori titullin e Vezirit. Pas vdekjes së kunatit, Ahmetit, më 3 nëntor 1676, mori funksionin e Vezirit të Madh.

Nga momenti i hipjes në fron dhe gjer në vitin 1681, për gati pesë vite ai drejtoi një numër fushatash ushtarake kundër rusëve në Ukrainë, por ato nuk qenë të suksesshme. Në vitin 1681, në traktatin e nënshkruar me rusët turqit u detyruan të tërhiqen nga vijat e tyre kufitare, duke rrudhur edhe më tej kufijtë e Perandorisë.

Por, vëmendja kryesore e Mustafait ishin territoret e rrezikuara hungareze prej austriakëve dhe ëndrra e tij, Vjena. Për këtë qëllim, në fillim të vitit 1683, ai mobilizoi dhe përgatiti një ushtri të madhe me anë të së cilës synonte të vendoste hegjemoninë përfundimtare mbi Hungarinë dhe mandej të pushtonte Vjenën, për të shmangur kështu një herë e mirë kërcënimin që i vinte nga Perëndimi. Ushtria kishte filluar marshimin nga Edreneja dhe gjatë rrugës nëpër territoret e Ballkanit ajo grumbulloi nga pashallëqet përreth reparte të reja dhe të panumërta. Ndërsa kishte mbërritur në Beograd numri i forcave të kësaj ushtrie kishte shkuar në 250 000 vetë. Rrethimi i Vjenës filloi më 14 korrik 1683, por mbas luftimeve të ashpra osmanët u detyruan të tërhiqen në fillim të shtatorit të po atij viti. Ky dështim para mureve të Vjenës i kushtoi Mustafai pasojën fatale. Më 25 dhjetor 1683 atij i prenë kokën.
*
Një datë që frymëzon historianë e shkrimtarë*

Rrethimi i Vjenës vazhdon që të zgjojë interesin e historianëve dhe të frymëzojë shkrimtarë të shumtë. Vitin që kaloi u botua vëllimi i Simon Millarit Vjena 1683: Evropa e krishterë dëbon osmanët, i cili flet mbi të gjitha për aspektet taktiko-ushtarake dhe është i shoqëruar me ilustrime. Libri i John Stoye ka dalë si botim i parë në Angli pikërisht në shtator të vitit 2001, Rrethimi i Vjenës, ndërkohë që kohët e fundit ka dalë edhe versioni i redaktuar dhe përditësuar.

_Croissant dhe kafe për fitoren_

Sipas legjendës, kruasanët mendohet që të jenë krijuar prej pastiçierëve vjenezë me formën që kanë edhe sot pikërisht për të kujtuar gjysmëhënën e mposhtur turke. Në Poloni edhe sot e kësaj dite shiten cigaret Sobieski, një homazh për sovranin. Ndërkohë Franciszek Jerzy Kulczycki, i cili kryente aktivitet spiunazhi duke trafikuar me turqit në thasë kafeje, u kompensua me kafenë që u la pas prej trupave otomane. Gjë që i mundësoi që të hapte në vitin 1684 kafeterinë e parë vjenezë.

metropol.

----------


## gerrard73

*Ne betejen e Vjenes Perendoria Osmane dhe Islami e humben luften me perendimin dhe krishterimin. Pergjithmone!*

----------


## mesia4ever

Kjo ska qene kryqzate, s'ka nevoje te lidhet besimi krishter me kete. Kjo ka qene kunder-xhihad. Sic ka xhihad, ka edhe kunder-xhihad. Me krishterimin e ka pas te humbur luften, qe para 2000 viteve.

----------


## mesia4ever

Dokumentar, per Rrethimin e Vienes. 12 shtator 1683 :buzeqeshje: 





Then said Jesus unto him, Put up again thy sword into his place: *for all they that take the sword shall perish with the sword*.

Matthew 26:52,

----------


## chino

> Sa për turqit, ofensiva e tyre, edhe psikologjike, ishte e rafinuar. Pranoni Islamin, shkruante veziri i madh Kara Mustafa në një dokument që iu prezantua austriakëve në ditët e para të korrikut si ofertë për një zgjidhje politike dhe do të jetoni në paqe me sulltanin. Ose dorëzoni kështjellën dhe do të jetoni në paqe nën sulltanin si kristianë, dhe kushdo që e do këtë mund të niset në paqe duke marrë me vete mallrat! Nëse rezistoni, vdekja ose skllavëria do të jenë fati i të gjithëve ju!


Sa ne menyre paqesore ka ardhur ky Islami ne Europe.
Mjafton kjo thenie te kuptosh se si eshte perhapur Islami ne Shqiperi. 

Ose i islamizuar ose i nenshtruar, e nese rezistove, zhdukesh. Fara e gabelit. "Turku do zor", kane thene pleqte. Njerezeve qe e kuptojne "Zotin" ne kete menyre, ju urinoj "Zotit" te tyre mu ne goje. 



*

----------


## malo666

ja vlen te permendet qe edhe data ku karl marteli i mposhti forcat islamike ne poitier qe 11 shtatori. ka njerez qe besojne se kjo date nuk qe rastesi ne 2001, pra e zgjodhen si shenje hakmarrje ndaj disfatave qe vuajten nga europianet.

----------


## r'posa

Islami është Ardhmëria !

Evropa eshte çeshtje kohe.

 " Tik-tak-tik-tak … "

----------


## malo666

rrini urte majmuna se nje icbm dhe e shikoni ardhmerine pastaj

----------


## alDI

Nje qe beson se e ka prejardhjen nga majmuni therret majmun nje tjeter qe beson se eshte i krijuar nga Zoti.

lol sa ironike.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Islami është Ardhmëria !
> 
> Evropa eshte çeshtje kohe.
> 
>  " Tik-tak-tik-tak  "


Eshte cudi se si kjo ideologji fetare eshte perdore per te plackitur shoqeri te tera. Islami tani per tani eshte ne kollaps total.

E vetmja doktrine qe mund ta shkatrroje Islamin eshte Krishterimi :buzeqeshje:  Islami duhet te izolohet, pastaj ky religjion do ta shkatrroje vet veten, pra me lufte ndermjet sekteve, 'se kush e don ma shume allahun' :buzeqeshje:  Por tani per tani perderisa perendimoret mendojne me shume per 'te drejtat' dhe 'lirine e fese' (per te terrorizuar ata qe nuk e besojne kete fe) sesa per jeterat e njerezve dhe qytetareve te tyre, do te jete keshtu sic eshte sot.




Tani edhe Shqiperia po merr pjese ne perhapjen e lirise

----------


## chino

> Islami është Ardhmëria !
> 
> Evropa eshte çeshtje kohe.
> 
>  " Tik-tak-tik-tak  "


Islami po i thyen hundet e tija qe 7 shekuj ne shoqerine shqiptare e lere me ne Europe.

Nejse, Islami dhe logjika = dy vija paralele qe bashkohen ne amshim.



*

----------


## i humburi

Islamijeti,esht i pandalshem,ashtu si koha.....por duhet kuptu dicka e jo interpretime momentale apo...

  Të qenit Islam dmth '' i nënshtruem ndaj të madhit Zot '' pra ky koncept dash pa dash përfshin çfardo lloj besimtari e besimi, si koncept filozofike si ligj universal.
 Në vehtvete të gjithë, volente nolente, janë të nënshtruem ndaj ligjsisë universale
 të vendosun nga Zot-i (xh.sh.) pra janë Islamë me ose pa dijen apo dëshirën e tyne;
Islamë të mirfilltë janë ata që kanë pranue, thanë, kuptue, e aq sa munden edhe
zbatue Shehadetin e shartet e Islamijetit me zemër me fjalë e me vepër. 

  Me pak fjalë e pa argumentim teologjik teorik nji popull ose njeri që mbasi ka pranue Islamin e mandej tërhiqet asht në humbje e gabim qoftë dhe vetëm për faktin se retrospektiva shërben me njoft e korrigjue konkretisht stade të tejkalueme, prespektiva asht hecja përpara,kronologjija rregjistron faktet e ma tejshme. 
Israilitët quejtën rrenegatë avanguardën e kohës që qenë të krishterët, të krishterët quejtën rrenegatë avanguardën e ma vonëshme që qenë muslimanët, dijetarët e vërtetë fetarë nëpër shekuj fe mbas feje kan përcjellë Amanetin.
Nuk ka kthim mbrapa, ka ecje përpara për ndryshe nonsens në arsyetim, disfatë e dukshme ose e mçeftë zhvillimi.Vërtetimi asht. 

    Simbas A.Karrel që i rreferohet edhe studimeve e vëzhgimeve të filosofit Rishe i cili asht marrë me studime metafizike, apo parapsikollogjike
si thohet sot, nji njeri që lutet për të tjerët e për ma tepër kur asht vetë në vështirësi, fiton shumë ma tepër se '' shpëtimi'' apo ''fitimi '' i ngushtë
materjal o personal, gjen selametin.(16) Inkludohen ktu dhe përfitimet materjale por sado të randesishme mbeten të dorës së dytë.Sado të vërteta të patundshme, kto çeshtje duhen pa jo me skeptiçizëm por me nji far rezerve sepse jo çdo njeri mund të ketë bagazhin spiritual e intelektual të mjaftushem pamvarsisht nga grada e naltë apo e ulët e  kulturës formale e moderrne.

----------


## altint71

Ky rromi ktu lart pasku ngatrru furumin edhe temen per cka  po flitet.

----------


## Erlebnisse

xhuxhumaku, kush e ka shkruar kete? Si eshte emri i gazetarit?

----------


## gerrard73

*Ne lidhje me rrethimin e Vjenes, ka nje te veçante qe ndoshta pak njerz mund t'a dine apo ndoshta anashkalohet. Turqit ne rrethimin e Vjenes paten edhe ndihmen e francezeve. Qene francezet qe ben ç'eshte e mundur qe Turqia te merrte Vjenen, kjo ndodhi edhe per shkak te xhelozirave qe Franca kishte kundrejt nje konkurenti kaq te madh siç ishte Austria e kohes.*

----------


## Uriel

> *Ne lidhje me rrethimin e Vjenes, ka nje te veçante qe ndoshta pak njerz mund t'a dine apo ndoshta anashkalohet. Turqit ne rrethimin e Vjenes paten edhe ndihmen e francezeve. Qene francezet qe ben ç'eshte e mundur qe Turqia te merrte Vjenen, kjo ndodhi edhe per shkak te xhelozirave qe Franca kishte kundrejt nje konkurenti kaq te madh siç ishte Austria e kohes.*


Ishte parimi _raison d' etat_ mbi politikën e jashtme që ishte vënë në zbatim nga kardinali Risheljë, parim që do vihej në zbatim shekullin e ardhshëm nga shtetet e tjera europiane. Si princ i kishës, Risheljë, duhet të kishte përshëndetur me kohë ndërmarrjen e Ferdinandit për të restauruar katoliçizmin. Por Risheljë vuri interesat kombëtare të Francës mbi çdo synin fetar. Prirja e tij si kardinal nuk e pengonte të vlerësonte përpjekjet e Habsburgëve për rivendosjen e fesë katolike, si një kërcënim gjeopolitik për sigurinë e Francës. Për atë ky nuk ishte një veprim fetar, por një manovër politike e Austrisë për të mundur të sundonte në Europën Qëndore dhe në këtë mënyrë, të ulte Francën në një status të dorës së dytë.

Frika e Risheljësë nuk ishte e pabazë. Nqs do i hedhim një sy hartës së Europës së atyre viteve, Franca ishte e rrethuar në të gjitha anët nga tokat e habsburgëve. Në Jug Spanja, në juglindje qytet-shtete të Italisë Veriore, kryesisht të sunduara nga Spanja, në lindje Franche-Compte, sot rajoni përreth Lionit dhe Savojës, gjithashtu nën kontrollin e Spanjës dhe në Veri Hollanda spanjolle. Ato pak kufinj që nuk ishin nën sundimin e habsburgëve të Spanjës, i përkisnin degëzimit austriak të familjes. Dukata e Lorrenës i detyronte besnikërinë Perandorit të Shenjtë Romak të Austrisë, ashtu sikundër edhe zonat më të rëndësishme strategjike buzë Rinit, që sot përbëjnë Alsasën. Në qoftë se, edhe Gjermania Perëndimore, do të binte nën sundimin e habsburgëve, Franca do dobësohej shumë në krahasim me Perandorinë e Shenjtë Romake.

Risheljënë nuk e ngushëllonte fakti që Spanja dhe Austria kishin të njëjtin besim katolik si Franca. Përkundrazi, Risheljë ishte i vendosur të parandalonte pikërisht një fitore të Kundër-Reformizmit, për hir të asaj që sot quhen interesat kombëtare të sigurimit, dhe në atë kohë u quajt për herë të parë _raison d' etat_.

Në një epokë të dominuar nga zelli fetar dhe fanatizmi ideologjik, një politikë e jashtme franceze e matur dhe e çliruar nga obligimet morale ishte jo normale. Objektivi i Risheljësë ishte të përfundonte atë që ai e quante si rrethimi i Francës, të lodhte Habsburgët dhe të parandalonte lindjen e një fuqie të madhe në kufijtë e Francës, sidomos në kufirin gjerman. Kriteri i tij i vetëm në krijimin e aleancave ishte që ato t'u shërbenin interesave të Francës, dhe ai e bëri këtë së pari me shtetet protestante, dhe më vonë edhe me Perandorinë muslimane Otomane. Pasardhësit e Risheljesë në drejtimin e Francës, i qëndruan besnik filozofisë së re të ngritur prej tij, duke synuar një Europë Qëndrore të dobësuar, dhe rrethimi i Vjenës nga otomanët ishte një mundësi reale për kohën. 

Nuk shoh asgjë të veçantë në këtë mes. Ishte paaftësia e Perandorit habsburg për të kuptuar interesat kombëtare, si dhe refuzimi i tij për të pranuar koncepte të tilla ''moderne'' për kohën, që çuan në luftën shkatërrimtare 30 vjeçare, e cila shtyu bashkimin kombëtar të Gjermanisë për dy shekuj. Nqs do ishte treguar i zgjuar, nuk do kishte patur as rrethim Vjene.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Islami është Ardhmëria !
> 
> Evropa eshte çeshtje kohe.
> 
>  " Tik-tak-tik-tak … "


Shkrim intresant,sikur Shqiperia mos bente pjese ne Europe!

Sa here te thoshte mesusi,mos fli gjume ne oren e mesimit te gjeografis dhe historis......Ti zdoje me e degju,ja rezultati.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Islami është Ardhmëria !
> 
> Evropa eshte çeshtje kohe.
> 
>  " Tik-tak-tik-tak  "


Nuk je ti qe u rregjistrove me nickun "tafuspak"...  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  .....?!
 - tik tak tik tak ti. ta.t.t..........

----------


## fegi

Mehmet Qyperliu,vezir i Madhe prej vitit 1656 deri me 1661 dhe biri tij Ahmeti qe pasoje me 1661-1676  shenuan etapen e dyte te kurbesosmane ne shekullin  XVII  i Lindur rreth vitit 1575 ne fshatin Rudnik, ne viset shqiptare nga nje ate kristian,Mehmeti u rekrytue nga devshirm  dhe hyri ne sherbim te pallatit ne fillim ne kuzhine,pastaj ne thesarin Perandorak pasi mori nje timar  ne fshatin Qyprylli ne Anadollin qendror, ai u martua me vajzen e sangjakbeut  dhe morri emrin e feudalit te vete  Qyprylli.Ai e nisi nje karijer administrative ne vazhden e vezirve te mdhenje te nje pasenjishme mexhithate mori pjese si spahi ne rrethimin e Bagadite i emruar governator i damaskut,

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Ne Evrope po fitojne konsensus partite ultransiste..., ato mund ti quash ndryshe parti antiislamike..., vet qendrimi i perfaqesuesve radikalist te fese islame, pra shoqata nga me te ndryshmet qe jane pak a shume legale ne vendet e Komunitetit Evropian, ku me liri te plot agazhojne njerez per ti çuar si "vullnetar" theror ne shkretetirat ( ku piqet buka si flori  :buzeqeshje: ), ku ngjallin urrejtje ne rradhet e besimtareve te devote, ku me lirite qe gezojne ne Evropen demokratike ( dhe qe nuk jane aspak mirenjohes per kete ) organizojne shpesh here mitingje dhe megaliturgji ( lutje masive ) ne sheshet kryesore te qyteteve evropiane, ku era e zhulit afrikano-aziatik e kepuceve te braktisura perpara ritualit me te ndenjura perpjete...  :ngerdheshje: , pra te gjitha kete provokime dhe pretendimet me nota arrogante dhe te mbeshtetura nga partite ylberiane te shoqatave mengjarashe te sferave me ekstreme anarqike dhe te atyre homoseksualeve te pranishem tashme  ne ç'do skaj te kontinentit plak ( ku keto parti perbejne aleatin kryesor per islamistet ...), pra me prepotencen dhe arrogancen qe shpalosin grupet dhe individe te ndryshem te besimit islam ne Evrope, mbeshtetja qe kane nga partite te lartpermendura vendacake, bejne qe te zgjohen ndjenja dhe urrejtje nga pjesa me e madhe e popujve evropiane..., ku islamismi si fobi, te jete pa te drejte tema kyçe e ç'do programi politik, ku shprehi ekstremiste te djathte te marrin superxhiro dhe te vihen ne krye te politikes evropiane...
Kjo mua personalisht nuk me pelqen, pasi vet kam vuajtur ekstremizmin fetar dhe politik ( si pjesa derrmuese e shqipove ), ku nga diktatura qe i vertitet Evropes si kunderpergjigje te politikes larashe te mengjarasheve me nuancat e shoqatave te jeshilve,animalisteve,radikaleve dhe atyre gey..., bejne qe te mos kemi nje jete te qete ne nje te ardhme jo shume te larget..., pasi eshte po ky kontinent qe shpiku furrat me lend te pare njerezore..., ku nuk vonon dhe me teknollogjine aktuale mund te riktheje makinen e terrorit kesaj rradhe kunder asaj mase kryesisht me ngjyre te murrme..., ku fatkeqesisht mund te gjindet ndonje qe flet edhe shqipen...
Nuk jam dhe nuk kam per te qene kurre nje simpatizues i nje devijimi te tille ne Evrope, por qe duhet njohur faji dhe rrezultati nga vijne si pasoje keto devijime politike..., eshte qe nje pjese sa do e vogel ( por qe rrezikon te infektoje pjesen me te madhe ) e emigracionit nga vendet myslimane qe vijne me program te caktuar dhe me bindje qe; ATE QE NUK E ARRITEN NE KOHE LUFTE (shekuj me pare), TA REALIZOJNE NE KOHE PAQE TE STREHUAR SI QYQAR!!!
Nga kjo zgjebe duhet te largohet shqiptari me besim islam, jo qe ti largohet fese se tij ( kush jam une qe ti keshilloj keshtu...) por te menjanohet nga rreziqe qe kur ti vije koha, do te jete vone. Mund te jesh mysliman dhe i moderuar, por mund te jesh mysliman por edhe shqiptar -pra evropian, jo me gjendje civile dhe nenshtetesi por me mentalitet..., kjo do te bente qe shqiptareve te atij besimi te mos i kanosej kosa qe i vertitet oqeanit te terrbuar me karakter tsunam...
Ne shume vende si Austri, Republika Ceke, Hungari, Holland, Poloni,por edhe ne Belgjike,France,Itali, Gjermani, Britani, kane filluar te dalin mbi vale shume fytyra te reja qe shprehin pakenaqesine e popujve autoktone dhe duke premtuar shpejt likujdim te kitij lloji "pushtimi" paqesor islamik, do te vihen heret a vone ne krye te qeverive perkatese..., at'here nuk ka me kohe per tu zmbrasur..., do hidhen kembet ne baze te ritmit te dajres (lodres) o xhezit ( sipas preferences )..., por qe ajo e rendesishmja eshte se do te digjet edhe i njomi ( shqiptari ) me te thatin ( masat e murrme me nuanca gri ç'faredo...)!
Pse mos te merren masa, te pakten ne shqiptaret midis nesh, keshtu bota ta marre vesh qe ka mysliman dhe mysliman shqiptar..., ka nga Azi-Afrika..., por ka edhe nga Evropa, nuk jane te gjithe te lindur prej se njejtes nene..., pasi fqinji eshte me i afert se ai (balozi)qe del prej detit...! :i terbuar: 
Shpresoj sinqerisht qe te mos kem fyer asnje bashkekombes..., por jam i bindur per sa shkrojta..., pasi me djeg zemra kur degjoj te vejtohet ne shqip!
Gjithmon me mirekuptim, respekte....
Niko.

----------

